# What is this debate all about?



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 18, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I guess you can use this thread as a break from all the debate.

I come from a diverse background of churches, and have finally come to find the &quot;reformed theology&quot; as the truth.

I find it wierd that through all the churches and things taught in them that I have never heard of covenant theology.

So what exactly is it all about? Could someone from both sides explain all this to me, I mean I can read the posts to find the arguments, but what are the differences of the different beliefs? I suppose there are only two sides.

Thanks


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/McMahonSimpleCovenantTheology.htm

read matt's article it should help before your read more stuff.

blade


----------



## pastorway (May 18, 2004)

There are in fact many sides, not just two, when it comes to the world of systematic theology.

Check out this thread for more info:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=443

Phillip


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Phillip,
I hope you do not mind that I have passed this chart6 on to other freiends.


----------



## Ranger (May 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for that chart pastor Way.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2004)

Yes its an excellent chart:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2004)

Pastor Way,
Thanks for reposting the link to your chart. I missed the value of it the first time I glanced at it. I printed out a copy for me and my buddies.

I will use it as an outline to fill in the many gaps in my 'systematic'. I'm especially intrigued by this 'analogy of faith'.

If I stick with your chart then maybe someday I will no longer be a 'loose cannon'. :bs2:

&quot;There are two ways to approach the muddle of theologies, the wrong way and the Pastor Way.&quot; Sorry brother, couldn't resist. Thanks again.

[Edited on 5-19-2004 by maxdetail]


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 19, 2004)

*This is a major thing!*

I never really thought of all this, though I can see where it all plays now.

I am going to have to do some reading before I make any comments in these debates.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## panicbird (May 19, 2004)

[quote:9058c66678][i:9058c66678]Originally posted by maxdetail[/i:9058c66678]
If I stick with your chart then maybe someday I will no longer be a 'loose cannon'. :bs2:
[Edited on 5-19-2004 by maxdetail] [/quote:9058c66678]

No way! If you are no longer a loose cannon, then you will never get your own buddy cop movie.

&quot;He's a straight laced cop who plays it by the book. His partner is a loose cannon with no regard for the rules. Will they learn to cooperate in time to save the captain's daughter from an evil druglord? Coming June 18th: Fatal Carnage!&quot;





Lon

[Edited on 5-19-2004 by panicbird]


----------



## pastorway (May 19, 2004)

HAHA...a Way joke.....that is why they call me Phillip &quot;show me the &quot; Way!



I hope everyone feels free to use the chart. I have it on our church website and it has even been linked at monergism! I compiled it from about 4 other charts and added new and updated info on the various systems. I hope it is as helpful to you as it was to me in putting it together!

Phillip


----------

